# Nazis and religion...



## v2 (Nov 28, 2006)

Photos showing the Christianity of Hitler and his Nazi's and the involvement of priests with Nazism:

Nazi photos


----------



## delcyros (Nov 28, 2006)

actually, the christianity is not far spread among dictatorships generally. The Nazi´s had quite a deal with them but it wasn´t substantially embedded in their minds. Otherwise they could hardly bring it in one line with other things they did. Nazism, particularely that of Germany was a technocratic, social and strictly organized idea. Beside of other things, one has to imagine that female childs of the BDM (female german tree of the Nazi organizations) were animated to have sexual relationships way before they get engaged! Hardly something the church would have agreed to!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to have to check out the Martin Luther Church when I am in Berlin in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 29, 2006)

Religion and political power always claim to be together. It is just a convenience propaganda, nothing to do with real faith. 

The 'Got Mit Uns' printed on the SS belt is exactly in the same category of the Cross used by the Spaniards in South America, or any other hypocritical use of religion to justify everything in name of a 'superior moral reason'. 

There is no Nation who can afford to be in disagreement with the main local religion, with the obvious excetion of the 'hard core' Communist nations who simply replaced an immaterial god with a material one.

Religion is a big power that can move masses of people and money, no surprise that their bosses always find a way to manage relationship with the secular power in charge.

The personal faith and credo of a human person is a completely different (and morally higher) thing.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 8, 2006)

Napoleon, a great dictator, said: Religion is excellent stuff for keeping common people quiet.

But he also said: 

I know men and I tell you that Jesus Christ is no mere man. Between him and every other person in the world there is no possible term of comparison. Alexander, Caesar, Charlemagne, and I founded empires. But on what did we rest the creations of our genius? Upon force. Jesus Christ founded His empire upon love; and at this hour millions of people would die for Him.


I imagine that many of the common Nazis were probably more religous than many of the Germans are today.

I guess those pictures explain why Pope Pius XII hasn't gotten very far along with his Sainthood cause yet. He should have told his bishops to use more caution before becoming favorable to the Nazi Party, even if they may not have known all it's secrets. 

I suppose some Catholics today are still remorseful that they had to kill Catholic Germans in WWII, even though they were the enemy. 

Delcyros, you may be right about the German girls. Here is what happened to them when they went unsupervised.

German Girls' League
The degree of parental supervision naturally diminished as young people went to camp and hostels for long periods of time. In 1936, when approximately 100,000 members of the Hitler Youth and the Girls' League attended the Nuremberg Rally, 900 girls between fifteen and eighteen returned home pregnant.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'm sure the priests in the confessionals were very annoyed!


----------

